# Birchcliff Villas at Deerhurst - Things to do in mid-November???



## gvic (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be at Birchcliff Villas in mid-November and would like some "things-to-do" and non-ski area attraction recommendations....Thanks


----------



## zerap (Oct 29, 2008)

There is a nice indoor pavillion with tennis courts and large indoor pool. The resort is huge. We usually go there in July. Hunstville is around 2 mile away is a nice little town. You should have snow. Casino Rama is around 1 hour away and Toronto 2 hours.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know how much you know about Deerhurst Resort, or the area, but we have owned at Deerhurst almost since it was new, 25 years ago, and I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have.

Deerhurst is a world class resort, which will host the G 8 Summit in June/10.

The resort has lots of amenities (which are available to timeshare guests), such as indoor pools, squash, tennis, gymn, full spa, outdoor activities such as hiking, bike rentals, horseback riding, hummer tours. If there is snow during your stay, there is tubing, ice skating, cross country skiing. Many activities are complimentary.

As the previous poster mentioned, Toronto is a 2 hour drive, Casino Rama is an hour away, and has top notch entertainment. For example, Robin Williams will be there on Nov 6 and Englebert Humperdink on the 13th and 14th. The quaint town of Huntsville is a few miles away. There are several nice restaurants close by, including two at the resort.

Deerhurst has two live shows, which is where Shania Twain got her start. She got married there, and spent time there this summer after her marriage break up. The show will be taking a break the weeks of November15 and 22, since this is the quietest time of the year.

There are only two timeshare buildings totalling 20 units. The decor is rather rustic, in keeping with a Muskoka theme. Many people have commented that the units are dark, but they are very spacious, with a beautiful view of the lake.

You may have *our *unit, as we have deposited our two bedroom week 45.

I'm familiar with all the units in these two buildings. The number assigned to you, is the unit you will have. If you would like any information about your unit, or anything else, please feel free to message me or email me at emairs@yahoo.com, and I will be happy to answer any questions.

Eli


----------

